# Florida's HPF Stage 3 (800rwhp) "SMG" M3



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

We've been very busy around here (6 turbo kits sold last month - several to DIY customers and one went to Japan!), but I wanted to take some time and share some pictures of a stage 3 build that we're doing right now. We took the motor out yesterday and we're building it to not only drop the compression but to make it capable of 4 digit horsepower levels. We're also stiffening up the subframe with our HorsepowerFreaks subframe reinforcement kit. This car came with Brembo brakes all the way around and the customer has plans to bring this car up to supercar territory including our widebody kit and wheels once we release them.

We'll have results very soon. I'll post them up shortly.

Take care,
Chris.

Here are some pictures...


----------

